# WCG - July 2012



## mhlee

Everyone:

I've spoken with Jon and we've discussed having a WCG at my humble abode in Gardena, California (just south of Los Angeles International Airport) in late July 2012. You may have heard of Gardena before in the following lyric:

"I'm the illest motherf**ker from here to Gardena . . ."

We'll have more details shortly. If you're interested in attending, please respond to this thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## JBroida

haha... awesome quote


----------



## Crothcipt

It sounds great, but that week is my busiest time of the year. Well the last full week in July anyway. Hope many show up.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Very cool, I'd cruise out for sure.


----------



## Deckhand

Hmm.. I will check my calendar I think it's right before I go to Palm Desert for a week. Sounds good. Would be a great time.


----------



## chuck239

Nice Beastie Boys quote. Depending on when you have it, I would be interested in joining.

-Chuck


----------



## tk59

I might not be able to make it the last weekend of July but I'll be there if at all possible.


----------



## Candlejack

So disappointed, thought you quoted Jon there.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Candlejack said:


> So disappointed, thought you quoted Jon there.



Lol who says he didn't?


----------



## Deckhand

tk59 said:


> I might not be able to make it the last weekend of July but I'll be there if at all possible.



Hope they can adjust time for you, or it works out. Would be great to meet you.


----------



## mhlee

*WEST COAST GATHERING
*

TENTATIVE DATE: *SUNDAY, JULY 22, 2012
*

LOCATION: *GARDENA, CALIFORNIA*


----------



## mc2442

Will try to make it


----------



## Deckhand

Sounds great!


----------



## mhlee

Man. Only two responses so far. If you are interested and may be able to make this date, please respond here on to me via PM. I'd like to get a rough idea of who is interested. 

However, if this date is not good for those of you that are interested, please respond to this thread or PM me with other dates. 

Thanks.


----------



## JBroida

i'm also in


----------



## Andrew H

JBroida said:


> i'm also in



Let the floodgates open!


----------



## tk59

I'll be there.


----------



## TamanegiKin

I'm in, this sounds like a lotta fun.


----------



## mhlee

I'll make sure that there are at least a few worthwhile things to eat and drink at the WCG.


----------



## chuck239

I'll make sure to request it off tomorrow. I should be in.

-Chuck


----------



## mhlee

Great. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## chuck239

I look forward to meeting everyone who gets to come. Thank you for hosting this! Let me know if there is anything I can bring.

-Chuck


----------



## unkajonet

Probably in, depending on if I can get the time off...


----------



## tk59

chuck239 said:


> ...Let me know if there is anything I can bring...


+1


----------



## mhlee

tk59 said:


> +1



Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Deckhand

Ditto on the let me know if you need me to bring anything.


----------



## Wagstaff

If my car is operational... I'd love to attend!


----------



## mhlee

You're definitely welcome to come. We'll look forward to meeting you!

If you're having transportation issues, I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## mhlee

Everyone:

July 22, 2012 for the WCG is *confirmed*.

The anticipated start time will be 2 p.m. and, depending on how many people come, we'll finish around 7:00 p.m. or so. Please feel free to stop by for any amount of time. 

Bring your knives, stones, whatever you want to share. I'll be putting a menu together in the next few weeks so please PM me if you are interested in attending but have not previously responded to this thread so I can get an accurate headcount.

Also, since there are a number of people who have expressed interest in using a BGE, I'll be happy to do a demonstration or let anyone who wants to use it to give it a whirl. I have piles of various woods (apple, peach and hickory) and plenty of charcoal. 

If you have any other questions - location, travel time, etc. - please feel free to PM me. Thanks!


----------



## mhlee

So far, here are the people who have stated that they will be able to attend:

Confirmed:
JBroida
tk59
chuck239
Deckhand
Wagstaff (may need transportation)
TamanegiKin

Possible attendees:
mc2442
unkajonet

Guests are also welcome. If any of you are coming with guests, please just PM the number of guests so I can get a head count. 

Thanks.


----------



## Eamon Burke

This is going to be a hella Japanese get together!


----------



## El Pescador

IM IN!


----------



## mc2442

I don't have that much to add in knives or stones, mostly basic or common, but will most likely be able to attend to see the sights.


----------



## tk59

mc2442 said:


> I don't have that much to add in knives or stones, mostly basic or common, but will most likely be able to attend to see the sights.


No worries. I think you should bring your stuff anyway. Maybe we can squeeze a little sharpening advice out of J-Bro.


----------



## JBroida

i'd be happy to spend some time talking about sharpening... i'll try to bring a decent sharpening setup.


----------



## mhlee

mc2442 said:


> I don't have that much to add in knives or stones, mostly basic or common, but will most likely be able to attend to see the sights.



Don't worry. I don't have a lot of knives either. 

I'm hoping this gathering is really going to be about meeting up, eating some good food, having a few beverages and talking about knives, cooking, whatever.

Honestly, I'm hosting this because I want to give something back to the knife community. I've learned a ton from the people here and everyone I've met in person has been great. I think that's one of the most important and best things about our hobby/endeavor/knutness - the people. 

When I was pretty seriously into wine, I would go to wine events and you could just hear a number of people talking about their first growth bordeauxs, burgundies, blah blah blah. Rather than sharing information, it was the douchiest pissing contest ever. And most of the people didn't really know crap - they knew their wines, but didn't really have a good, broad knowledge of wines. I haven't met a single person here who's first words out of their mouth is "I have [INSERT NUMBER] of Bill Burke, Devin Thomas, Kramer, etc. knives." 

So don't feel that you have to have good knives or crazy stones to join us. Join us to hang out. That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## tk59

I hadn't thought of it that way, Michael but you're absolutely right. Still, I think it would be nice to check out some knives and see what people have done with theirs. I'm certainly planning on bringing a few. If anyone has any requests, I'd be happy to bring whatever and a bag of sacrificial produce.


----------



## JohnyChai

Will be working a booth at the Wanderlust festival in Lake Tahoe that weekend! Hell of a drive from here but wouldn't mind meeting some of you folks...


----------



## mhlee

tk59 said:


> I hadn't thought of it that way, Michael but you're absolutely right. Still, I think it would be nice to check out some knives and see what people have done with theirs. I'm certainly planning on bringing a few. If anyone has any requests, I'd be happy to bring whatever and a bag of sacrificial produce.



Everyone is absolutely welcome to bring knives and what not. I just don't want people not to come because they feel that they don't have knives or other things to share.


----------



## mhlee

JohnyChai said:


> Will be working a booth at the Wanderlust festival in Lake Tahoe that weekend! Hell of a drive from here but wouldn't mind meeting some of you folks...



That is pretty darn far, but you're definitely welcome!


----------



## JBroida

yeah... i'm hoping its more of just a social gathering where there may or may not happen to be knives, stones, and sharpening. Sometimes its just nice to be able to put a face to the name and get to know the people we talk to on here all the time in a little better depth.


----------



## tweyland

Hey, all - just saw this. I'll check the schedule at work to see if I can come by. Thanks.

~Tad


----------



## mhlee

Great!


----------



## DwarvenChef

I've just gotten back to the thread and will see what I can pull. Not sure at this moment what my time will be like.


----------



## tk59

It would be great to see you there, DC.


----------



## mhlee

tk59 said:


> It would be great to see you there, DC.



+1 Most definitely. 

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## DwarvenChef

Putting in for the days, see what happens


----------



## mhlee

Nice. We'll keep our fingers crossed!

Less than two weeks before the WCG!!! If anyone else is interested in coming, please post here or PM me. 

For everyone who offered to bring stuff to the WCG, could you PM me with your e-mail addresses? That way I can e-mail everyone together and we can, hopefully, easily coordinate the items that we may need. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## [email protected]

I will make sure to make Wasabi flavored onigiri for the event - Jon will show up with a ton of onigiri. Any flavor requests? 

Here are your choices.
-umeboshi
-tuna
-salmon
-vegetable/wakame
-okaka 
-iwanori


----------



## DwarvenChef

[email protected] said:


> I will make sure to make Wasabi flavored onigiri for the event - Jon will show up with a ton of onigiri. Any flavor requests?
> 
> Here are your choices.
> -umeboshi
> -tuna
> -salmon
> -vegetable/wakame
> -okaka
> -iwanori



Any of the above sounds great  I guess I shouldn't mention the pizza we made at the last WCG I went to... left over sushi fixins that didn't make it into the capino


----------



## DwarvenChef

Ah yes...

As long as work signs off on my request  I'm clear to get down there!

Currious as to what I should be dragging along with me  I have so much stuff that a one day gathering would not be enough time to mess with everything. 

So what we doing


----------



## mhlee

We will be doing three things for sure:

1. Eating;
2. Drinking beverages; and
3. Talking about knives. 

Feel free to bring whatever you'd like - Jon and Sara, tk59, chuck239, unkajonet, Deckhand, El Pescador, TamanegiKin are confirmed. Or, you can just leave your knives at home, and just relax and enjoy the day. 

A tentative menu will be posted soon . . .


----------



## tk59

Sounds good, m.

DC, if you make it, I might ask you to bring your favorite razor finisher. I'll bring a razor or two.


----------



## mhlee

tk59 said:


> Sounds good, m.
> 
> DC, if you make it, I might ask you to bring your favorite razor finisher. I'll bring a razor or two.



Remind me to bring out the Shapton Pro 30k as well so you razor guys can give it whirl.


----------



## brainsausage

Aww mannn... This sounds like lots of fun... I'm stuck way up here in the eastern end of east end east Hope you guys have fun, looks like that'll be a foregone conclusion...


----------



## DwarvenChef

I'll have an item to pass on to the next needy user  I was given this item at a WCG and will pass it on to the next caretaker  Just thought I'd thin some items I don't use anymore


----------



## mhlee

Here are some of the items that will most likely be served:

Beverages: wines, juices, water and a possible surprise from Mr. Jon Broida
Foods: two types of foie gras for appetizers (for us Californians to thumb our noses at the law!), barbecued Kurobuta Pork Butt, Jambalaya, Salad

More to come as we get closer to Sunday . . .


----------



## DwarvenChef

Sad news...

With 2 people going on leave that same weekend my request was shot down, they got theirs in long before I did... So I will not be able to come to this years gathering 

Next year I will most likely be moving back to Santa Barbara :cry: and will be able to easaly get to SoCal events  see what happens.


----------



## apicius9

Sounds like you guys (and gals) have a nice meeting lined up. Since it is the closest one to me, I wish I could come, but it's still a little far...

Stefan


----------



## mhlee

DwarvenChef said:


> Sad news...
> 
> With 2 people going on leave that same weekend my request was shot down, they got theirs in long before I did... So I will not be able to come to this years gathering
> 
> Next year I will most likely be moving back to Santa Barbara :cry: and will be able to easaly get to SoCal events  see what happens.



Bummer! Sorry to hear, DC. Hopefully you'll be able to join us the next time!


----------



## mhlee

apicius9 said:


> Sounds like you guys (and gals) have a nice meeting lined up. Since it is the closest one to me, I wish I could come, but it's still a little far...
> 
> Stefan



I certainly wish that you could join us! Unfortunately, it's still quite a distance from you.


----------



## mhlee

For any of you lurkers, members, etc. who may be on the fence about attending, please feel free go join us if you're in the SoCal area! We are not expecting a large group of people, but we'll certainly have enough food, beverages for more people than those who have already confirmed. 

Please PM me if you're interested in coming! Thanks!


----------



## mhlee

[email protected] said:


> I will make sure to make Wasabi flavored onigiri for the event - Jon will show up with a ton of onigiri. Any flavor requests?
> 
> Here are your choices.
> -umeboshi
> -tuna
> -salmon
> -vegetable/wakame
> -okaka
> -iwanori



How did I miss this!!!! Umeboshi sounds great!


----------



## JBroida

bump for any last minute additions... if you're in the LA area, please take some time and come out. It should be a lot of fun.

Also, for those coming, we're down to the last few days. Let me know if there is anything in my store or personal collection you would like me to bring.


----------



## mhlee

*UPDATE* - *CONFIRMED ATTENDEES FOR SUNDAY'S WCG*

Me (plus possibly +2)
JBroida, Sara
tk59
chuck239
Deckhand
Wagstaff (may need transportation)
TamanegiKin +2
mc2442
unkajonet
tweyland
El Pescador

If I've missed anyone, or if you'd like to attend - please PM as soon as possible! 

Thanks again!


----------



## DwarvenChef

:cry:


----------



## tk59

DwarvenChef said:


> :cry:


Bummer, DC... 

@Jon: Can you bring whatever you use when you want a very coarse stone, aside from you new gadget, of course.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm thinking about preparing one or two wasabi-bomb onigiri. You guys should be really careful.


----------



## Wagstaff

I think! I was late replying to mhlee, but did just now. My car survives!

Jon -- I'd love to buy a 2k Gesshin stone from you... I'll get cash. (Else I'll make it back to the shop one of these days)


----------



## JBroida

Wagstaff said:


> I think! I was late replying to mhlee, but did just now. My car survives!
> 
> Jon -- I'd love to buy a 2k Gesshin stone from you... I'll get cash. (Else I'll make it back to the shop one of these days)



can you shoot me an e-mail reminder of that please


----------



## Wagstaff

'course.


----------



## tweyland

I'll see y'all tomorrow. Still starting around 2pm, right?

~Tad


----------



## mhlee

tweyland said:


> I'll see y'all tomorrow. Still starting around 2pm, right?
> 
> ~Tad



Yup! See you then!


----------



## SpikeC

Is there still time to move this to Portland?


----------



## Deckhand

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking about preparing one or two wasabi-bomb onigiri. You guys should be really careful.



Just saw this. You can't put too much wasabi on one. I can handle it. I want a wasabi bomb.


----------



## mhlee

SpikeC said:


> Is there still time to move this to Portland?



WCG 2014 - Portland! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Burl Source

All right WCG guys.
Don't forget to take photos.
How about a Wasabi eating contest?


----------



## Burl Source

I want to know what these guys are up to!
Tried calling on the phone but got shuffled aside pretty quick.
Next time someone should set up a spy-cam with a live stream.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Jon assured me he was bringing a camera, so hopefully some good pics will show up here sooner or later.


----------



## mc2442

I am sorry I missed it, so I cannot provide any details. Last minute car trouble (puntured tire actually, and not me that did it) prevented me from attending.

Looking forward to pictures as well. I hope everyone involved had a great time.


----------



## Deckhand

mc2442 said:


> I am sorry I missed it, so I cannot provide any details. Last minute car trouble (puntured tire actually, and not me that did it) prevented me from attending.
> 
> Looking forward to pictures as well. I hope everyone involved had a great time.



I made it and had tire trouble on the way there. Michael was an incredibly gracious host and good cook. Jon was extremely helpful with showing how to sharpen. I feel blessed to have attended. Nothing but great people. Foie gras, foie gras with truffles, BBQ pork, jambalaya, salads, rice balls, etc. What a nice time!


----------



## JBroida

it was a great time... thanks again to mike for hosting. Sara and i took some pictures... we'll post them tomorrow when we get to work.


----------



## mhlee

Thanks again for coming! I'm glad you got home safely!


----------



## unkajonet

Big thanks to Mike for the day. It was a great time!


----------



## TamanegiKin

The WCG was awesome! Great food, great people and the knife stuff of course. It was a pleasure to meet everyone and a big thanks to Mike for hosting this!


----------



## tweyland

Indeed, Mike is a generous host and great cook! An all around great time. Thanks to everyone -

~Tad


----------



## chuck239

It was a great time with great food and knives. Thanks for hosting mike!

-Chuck


----------



## El Pescador

I have to admit that I enjoyed myself. Mike is a hell of a host. Thanks Jon for showing us all what to expect from JKI in the near future and thanks to Sara for making it fun. To all that made it-let's do it again next year!


----------



## [email protected]

It was really fun today... thank you, Mike for hosting  !!


----------



## Wagstaff

Thanks Mike for hosting -- it was great to meet everybody. And eat way too much. Put a bunch more faces to screennames.
I was having a pretty bad weekend *before* the gathering, then such a great Sunday because of it!


----------



## El Pescador

Here's so random shots until Jon and Sara put up their pictures.


----------



## mhlee

Thank you again to all of you who came - especially those of you that had car issues and came from rather far places! It was a pleasure to meet many of you for the first time. I had a great time as well!

Also, thank you all for your generosity! I'm looking forward to the next West Coast event! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida

gallery is up:
https://picasaweb.google.com/102131...&authkey=Gv1sRgCLf6uM799pzEdw&feat=directlink


----------



## Deckhand

mhlee said:


> Thank you again to all of you who came - especially those of you that had car issues and came from rather far places! It was a pleasure to meet many of you for the first time. I had a great time as well!
> 
> Also, thank you all for your generosity! I'm looking forward to the next West Coast event! :doublethumbsup:



Thanks again for everything. Car issues aside had a fantastic time. Replaced front brakes and right tire today. It was worth it in every way.


----------



## Deckhand

JBroida said:


> gallery is up:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102131...&authkey=Gv1sRgCLf6uM799pzEdw&feat=directlink



Thanks Jon for all your patience and kindness teaching me sharpening. Sorry if I was a little distracted over the car. You were very helpful and I will try to apply what I learned.
Also, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JBroida

if someone could delete the first video post and leave this new one, that would be great... technical issues with the videos

[video=youtube;bnmLeYVQ944]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bnmLeYVQ944[/video]


----------



## tk59

I felt right at home. Thank you for that, the food, and the drink, Michael. It was nice to see everyone in the same place and meet Deckhand and TamanegiKin et al. The highlights for me were using Jon's rocks (esp. that expt'l 1k) and mhlee's 30k Shapton (Cancel that passaround. It would be a waste to put knives to that thing. It's WAY too fine. As far as I'm concerned that is a razor only stone.). I kinda felt bad hanging out with the stones most of the time but I can't help it. It's my disease. Oh, I thought Deckhand's deba was pretty cool.


----------



## Rottman

JBroida said:


> if someone could delete the first video post and leave this new one, that would be great... technical issues with the videos
> 
> [video=youtube;bnmLeYVQ944]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bnmLeYVQ944[/video]



So Jon likes tomatoes, foie gras, sparks and knives. Right?


----------



## JBroida

sara is responsible for much of that... i was busy being dorky about knives and stones 

That being said, i do like all of those things a lot.


----------



## Deckhand

And he let me use his magnum.  Quite a party.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Looks like a grand time, I'll be itching for next year thats for sure 

Sara got some great shots of the party


----------



## Deckhand

Deckhand said:


> And he let me use his magnum.  Quite a party.


FYI anyone using the sharpie method. Magnum sharpie is the way to go. Thanks again Jon.


----------



## Wagstaff

I'm still trying to figure out who-all I met (by screennames, now...) but agree with tk59 -- felt right at home, and it was cool to hear lots of folks' perspectives on knives and sharpening. And food. And other secret stuff. Some real laughs, too. And mhlee as a host is all kinds of crazy role-model material. Serious.


----------



## tweyland

West-siiiiiide!!

~Tad 
(white t-shirt)


----------



## Wagstaff

! Hey Tad! (I don't think I even got that at all yesterday!)


----------



## DwarvenChef

Love Rogue's VooDoo, tastes just like a bacon maple dougnut  I'll have to bring a couple of beers from my stash next year


----------



## [email protected]

tweyland said:


> West-siiiiiide!!
> 
> ~Tad
> (white t-shirt)



... you are the best! 
Sara 
(Japanese girl)


----------



## Burl Source

Looks like it was a great time.
Mike, did you use your secret ingredient rub on the roast? I love that stuff. Only have a little left and am saving it for a pork roast.
Not too sure about the sun dried tomatoes. Or did you just forget to water for a few days.
That duck butter looks a bit scary as well. Just teasing. Sounds like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## mhlee

Hey now! (About the sun dried tomatoes.) I water them almost every day!! :razz: 

Actually, those two tomato plants seem to be weak. Those plants were grown from seeds from last year's plants that also had the same problem - as soon as they started bearing fruit, the plants died. Oh well. 

Yes, I used my rub on the pork. I'll send you some more of it this weekend.


----------



## Burl Source

mhlee said:


> Yes, I used my rub on the pork. I'll send you some more of it this weekend.



I love the rub. I find myself cooking lots of broiled chicken just so I can use the rub on it. For my taste it is the perfect mix of spices.


----------



## mhlee

mc2442 said:


> I am sorry I missed it, so I cannot provide any details. Last minute car trouble (puntured tire actually, and not me that did it) prevented me from attending.
> 
> Looking forward to pictures as well. I hope everyone involved had a great time.



Total bummer. I'm sorry you couldn't make it. 

We'll hopefully have another gathering soon - you'll have to make the next one!


----------

